# OptiBoard Site Info > Q&A >  Introduction

## hcjilson

*Introduction* 
Welcome to the New Optiboard!    Get ready to have some fun, sit back and enjoy the ride!

*Surfing on your new Optiboard!* 

*Participation is the Key!* 

The success of any venture is dependent on the participation of all involved.All members are asked to activly contribute to Optiboard forums.Participation does have its rewards which you will discover as you contribute. Avatars (Gotcha with that one didn't I ?) , titles, and signatures will be awarded to those who contribute based on the the amount of participation.Don't be shy, Optiboarders want to hear what you have to say.We all learn from each other.
            :cheers: 

By Now you have  noticed some new features contained in this board that you will want to know more about.We're going to touch on them here but detailed instructions can be found in the FAQ's.To the right of the new logo on the home page you will notice some buttons*-profile-register-calender-members-faq-etc.* 
Don't be shy-click on any one of them to find out about its function. At the same time you will learn a little bit more about the features that make this new board different, and a lot more fun. You are going to see some new terms that you may be unfamiliar with.*NOT TO WORRY!*   , *the answers to almost all questions can be found but hitting FAQ"s*  You will learn about things called *Avatars, Private Messaging, Calendars, Buddy Lists, vB symbols*  and so on.It won't take long to learn about them.Most of the test users became familiar with them in a very short time.  *Most important* ... Don't be afraid to experiment.Come on in and try your new board!*Surf's Up**!*

*Please Note:*

Please take a minute to review the posting guidlines in the FAQ's.You may notice subtle differences with the old ones.These are rules which are designed to be fair to all.Please abide by them.

*One last thing before you start.* 

*Moderators*  Are here to help.If you have any questions or problems with the protocol, you may contact any moderator for assistance, by post or email. Suggestions and comments are  *always*  welcome.*Have Fun!*

----------


## Cathy R

Will someone please give me instructions on how I post a question or comment in one of the forums. Sorry do not have a clue.:oThanks

----------


## Jacqui

Find the appropriate forum, at the top left hand side click *New Thread*, enter comments (be sure to include a title), click *Submit* at the bottom. Easy :D

----------


## jonerone

Hi All,
 My self Jone Rope. I am new here. I am pretty much jokeing 100% of the time. I hope we enjoy here.

----------


## Discount-Eyewear

Hi I am trying to post in the forums but it is saying I am not allowed to and then gives a list of possible reasons why I may not be able to? Can someone help me please?

----------


## uncut

Welcome to the forum, D-E, are you logged on?  I don't believe so.

----------


## cclcal

How come I am unable to post new threads?

----------


## hcjilson

Go to the forum in which you want to post a thread. In the upper left hand corner you should see a button that says "post new thread". Click on it and type in the subject and the body of the post and you are on your way.

----------


## cclcal

*cclcal*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this  page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative  features or some other privileged system?If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.
this is what i get when i try to post new thread.

thanks!

----------


## k12311997

cclcal are you trying to post in the Marketplace?

----------


## cclcal

> cclcal are you trying to post in the Marketplace?



yes, looking for a particular frame to purchase.

thanks

----------


## k12311997

you can only post in the Marketplace if you have a paid subscription.  However if you are just "in search of"  a post in the general eyecare forum may be ok, PM hcjilson to ask him he's a moderator, I'm not.

----------


## johnnybananas

Hi Everyone, my name is John. Nice to meet everyone here. I hope to become an active participant in this community.

----------


## wmcdonald

I would suggest starting a new page, please. Mr. Jilson was a valued member of this community until his passing not too long ago. You probably did not realize this, so I am not complaining, but it was a bit of a shock to see his name come up on a thread. Thanks in advance. Start a new thread and ask away.......you will find a receptive audience.

----------

